# Need Help with Viper 5904 Remote Start



## Eddie Meredith (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm installing a viper alarm in my 1972 gmc truck. It's a project not drivable yet. Just when it seemed everthing was good with the install...remote start and alarm functions all working I now get a "toggle switch off" prompt. I have double....triple and more checked the toggle wiring and neutral safety wire. I now I probably shouldn't have but after repeated attempts to trouble shoot the problem I open the brain and jumped across the contacts with no success. I also grounded the neutral safety wire on the circuit board with no success. Is it possible there is some other problem other than the "toggle switch" problem that could give me that prompt. Is it possible there is a problem with the brain. Any ideas?


----------



## Eddie Meredith (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's the update. If I ground the toggle switch the remote will start right up. Nuetral safety seems to be okay. The brain is not sending the negative signal to the toggle. Is there a reset on the 5904 brain?
Any ideas would help.
Thanks


----------

